

Ask HN: Searching for the answer to improve the online video streaming service - DeafTV

DeafTV’s mission is to help people find and enjoy the world's premium signed video content when, where and how they want it. As DeafTV pursue this mission, DeafTV aspire to create a service that users, advertisers, and content owners adore as their own.
DeafTV will be the primary broadcast network devoted to signed content, reaching viewership via broadband video systems, websites, mobile applications, videophones, and web TV applications.
Right now, www.deaftv.com use Wowza Streaming Server, Rackspace, and Amazon S3 and use custom made video player from Flowplayer.   And, we combined our videos with embeddable videos.  I gave you the url to see our video player, instead of searching for it.  
I admit it doesn't work well.  The loading time takes longer to start the video.  We do have issue to be able to stream all browsers and certain video files, and we need to improve the ability of uploading the video to our database servers.  Also, we are seeking a way to incorporate pre-, mid-, and post-roll video ads that use geo-targeting service.  How can we improve this service?  Do you have recommendations of certain services?  Better video player?  We are open to anything.   We want to be just almost fast as YouTube/Vimeo.  We would like to use video ads during the film.   Your advice will be greatly appreciated.
======
DeafTV
<http://deaftv.com/film/DeafPod-How-to-Ruin-A-Date/>

------
DeafTV
Also, I do use adap.tv for the video ads and companion ads.

